# -кий (произношение)



## Sasha Ivanov

Здравствуйте, я русский, но меня волнует вопрос как бы мне найти материалы на тему того, что некоторые люди в Петербурге произносят слово "высокий", ясно и четко как "высокый". И вроде бы, звонкый, итд. Что это за устаревшее правило? Считается ли это высококультурной, дореволюционной нормой, дворянской нормой, либо это локальный деревенский говор?


----------



## Awwal12

Переход -кы- > -ки- в принципе не произошел в некоторых говорах (преимущественно восточных). Окончание прилагательных -кый может при этом быть морфологизовано (выступая, по сути, безударным аналогом окончания -кой) и встречаться существенно шире. Оно встречается, в частности, в творчестве Пушкина (орфографически оно записывалось как "-кий", но рифмы выдают реальное фонетическое содержание), также являлось элементом старомосковского говора (фактически вымершего в середине 20-го века).


----------



## pimlicodude

Я конечно не очень разбираюсь в теме, но мне нравится видео Микитка сын Алексеев в Ютьюбе о старомосковском произношении - он приводит этот пример от Лермонтова:

Белеет парус одинокий /əй/
в тумане моря голубом!
Что ищет он в стране далёкой?
Что кинул он в краю

В фильме "собачье сердце" старик ясно говорит "Профессор Преображенский /əй/", тоже хороший пример.


----------



## Sobakus

Окончание -кий/-ый - это прямиком из церковнославянского. Такой переход *ъй > ый* (и затем *> ий* после *к/г*) затронул почти все славянские говоры (даже белорусские и украинские), но не русские, где сохранилось *-ой.* Когда в 18-19м столетиях русский заменял церковнославянско-русскую помесь в качестве письменного языка, импортное и отечествнное окончание долгое время соперничали; в безударных окончаниях в итоге победило импортное *-ый/ий*, наверняка потому что разница в произношении невелика. Но в произношении *-ой* сохранялось довольно широко и было вытеснено, мне кажется, в основном советским радиовещанием/образованием и войной; подозреваю, что в театральном произношении до сих пор можно услышать. Ну и, конечно, в ударной позиции оно сохраняется везде.


----------



## ahvalj

Я скорее согласен с Пёсиком. Обычным русским окончанием до первой трети девятнадцатого века было _-ой._ Например, оно в изобилии встречается на карте 1817 года (_Финской заливъ_ итп.).

Я никогда не слышал _-кый_ в реальной жизни, но оно часто встречается у актёров и чтецов середины двадцатого века, пытавшихся говорить «по-культурному». Я подозреваю, что происхождением оно обязано украинскому произношению церковнославянского. У нас этот выговор обычно вспоминается в связи с _ғ_ вместо _г_ в высоком штиле (_ғосподь, боғ, блағо_), но первоначально, в XVII и первой половине XVIII веков, выходцы с Украины, вероятно, просто произносили церковнославянские слова на свой манер. Например, киевлянин Феофан Прокопович, живя уже в Петербурге и адресуясь общероссийской аудитории, свободно рифмует _ҍ_ и _и,_ выговаривая, их, соответственно, как _и_ и _ы:_

Поял то был город близкий,​врагом добрый, бо был низкий,​дал бы на вас пострел резкий.​…​Скоро померк день неделный,​ажно российские силы​на отворот загремели.​За могилою рябою​​​Прошло же все временное, сониям прилично,​Непрестанное настало, мучащее вечно.​…​Но в той болезни,​В той лютой жизни​"О суетный человече, рабе неключимый..."​​​Велит бо своим слугам велелепным​стрещи тя везде оком неусыпным.​…​В моей он силе надежду имеет,​и сила моя оного покрыет.​"Всяк себе в помощь вышняго предавый..."​​​Ему ни в народе мятеж бедный,​ни страшен мучитель зверовидный​…​О Боже, крепкая наша сило,​твое единого сие дело​"Кто крепок, на Бога уповая..."​​​И скоро, где был, грешника нечиста​Будешь искати, да не сыщешь места.​…​Ибо сим будет скорая премена,​И не дождутся ни внука, ни сына​…​А нечестивых потребляет имя,​Дабы злых плевел не остало семя.​…​Будет лживые соплетати сети,​Как бы невинных злобно умертвити​METAPHRASIS PS. 36​

Эти _-кый/-гый/-хый_ имели то преимущество, что не так сильно отступали от народных _-кой/-гой/-хой,_ как русские церковнославянские _-кий/-гий/-хий._

P. S. Вопреки мнению большинства участников этого форума, _-ой_ и _-ый_ произносятся по-разному в безударном положении многими (мною, например) даже сейчас, а уже в XVIII–XIX веках и подавно.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Когда в 18-19м столетиях русский заменял церковнославянско-русскую помесь в качестве письменного языка, импортное и отечествнное окончание долгое время соперничали; в безударных окончаниях в итоге победило импортное *-ый/ий*, наверняка потому что разница в произношении невелика.


При наиболее сильной редукции она не "невелика", а просто отсутствует. Но это совершенно не отвечает на вопрос, откуда взялось смягчение велярных перед безударными окончаниями прилагательных в огромной массе русских говоров, где разница в произношении с твердыми велярными, мягко говоря, огромная. Церковнославянская норма навязывала и другие орфограммы, явно не соответствующие произношению (-аго в родительном падеже прилагательных, например), но они были в 1918 г. ликвидированы, а -кий - отнюдь нет.

Резонно предположить, что заударная /о/ в -ой, образовавшееся после падения редуцированных, при аканье ещё в XIV в могла сливаться с /и/ и далее вызывать в соответствующих говорах палатализацию велярных.


ahvalj said:


> Вопреки мнению большинства участников этого форума, _-ой_ и _-ый_ произносятся по-разному в безударном положении многими (мною, например) даже сейчас


С другой стороны, в некоторых говорах шва в принципе сдвинута в ы-образную сторону.


----------



## ahvalj

Исследователи девятнадцатого века, при жизни которых _-ый_ распространилось в Петербурге/Москве, были, как мне кажется, единодушны, приписывая его церковнославянскому влиянию на речь образованных людей. В диалектах кривического происхождения (от Беларуси до Ярославля и далее по вторичному расселению), насколько я помню труды Николаева, _ъj_ давало _yj, ej_ или _əj:_ предположу, что _-кый _там естественно перешло в _-кий,_ а прочие варианты легче соотносились с русским церковнославянским _-кий,_ чем с некривическим _-кой_. В остальной России, да, сыграли свою роль школа, радио и телевидение.

_-Аго_ итп. никогда никем в последние столетия не произносились, как написано, это была просто орфографическая норма (есть ли рифмы _живаго — брага_?). Отчасти совершенно произвольная: например, в окончаниях прилагательных во множественном числе в мужском роде писалось -_ые_ (вместо этимологического русского -_ыҍ_), а в женском и среднем — -_ыя_ (то же самое окончание, но в церковном русифицированном произношении древнеболгарского _-ыѩ_). Произносились оба одинаково, как _-ые._

У актёров и чтецов середины прошлого века слышится именно _-кый,_ не _-кой._ Они часто говорят медленно и чётко, и это противное окончание мне очень режет слух.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> (от Беларуси до Ярославля и далее по вторичному расселению), насколько я помню труды Николаева, _ъj_ давало _yj, ej_ или _əj_


Только как тогда объяснить ударное -ой в прилагательных, встречающееся в абсолютном большинстве великорусских говоров, включая и ярославские...
Что вообще такое -əj в рамках древнерусской (!) фонологии до возникновения аканья?..


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Только как тогда объяснить ударное -ой в прилагательных, встречающееся в абсолютном большинстве великорусских говоров, включая и ярославские...
> Что вообще такое -əj в рамках древнерусской (!) фонологии до возникновения аканья?..


Не знаю. Но фонетический переход безударного результата нейтрализации _о_ и _а_ в _и_ выглядит совсем уж нерусским.

Передний гласный, не вызывающий палатализации.


----------



## ahvalj

Вот тут особенно: Николаев СЛ · 1988 · ‹Следы особенностей восточнославянских племенных диалектов в современных великорусских говорах. I. Кривичи› — карта на странице 119 и окружающий текст.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Вот тут особенно: Николаев СЛ · 1988 · ‹Следы особенностей восточнославянских племенных диалектов в современных великорусских говорах. I. Кривичи› — карта на странице 119 и окружающий текст.


Я вообще скептически отношусь к любым попыткам возведения позднейших диалектных черт к древнему племенному делению. Племенной союз - это в первую очередь политическое образование, что, очевидно, должно было подкрепляться и какой-то культовой общностью, но вот предполагать изначальную языковую однородность такого образования или возможность её установления в условиях крайне рассеянного расселения большинства людей - уже само по себе изрядное допущение.


ahvalj said:


> Не знаю. Но фонетический переход безударного результата нейтрализации _о_ и _а_ в _и_ выглядит совсем уж нерусским.
> 
> Передний гласный, не вызывающий палатализации.


На всякий случай напомню, что фонологически [и] и [ы] оказались позиционными вариантами одной фонемы как минимум после падения редуцированных (а возможность их непосредственного противопоставления исчезла ещё при смягчении полумягких, т.к. /ы/ никогда не появялалсь в начале слова и после мягких, а /и/ перестала появляться после твердых).
При этом смягчение велярных перед /и/ ("кы", "гы", "хы" > "ки", "ги", "хи") - сдвиг явно более поздний, чем и падение редуцированных, и аканье. Ну а в рамках редукции гласных нейтрализация безударных "кы", "ко" и "ка" очевидным образом отличается от нейтрализации безударных "ки", "кё", "кя" и "ке" только мягкостью предшествующего согласного.


----------



## Sobakus

Awwal12 said:


> Ну а в рамках редукции гласных нейтрализация безударных "кы", "ко" и "ка" очевидным образом отличается от нейтрализации безударных "ки", "кё", "кя" и "ке" только мягкостью предшествующего согласного.


Фонологической нейтрализации безударных кы и ка, ки и кя русском нет, и она не может объяснять окончание -ый/ий. Если бы она была в сторону /и/ и объясняла эти окончания, то вместо _Катюшка_ говорили бы *Китюшки;* в сторону /а/ говорили бы *две белая рябина.*

Есть фонетическая редукция, которая не вызывает ни фонетической, ни фонологической палатализации.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Фонологической нейтрализации безударных кы и ка, ки и кя русском нет


 В стандартном русском ВСЕ неударные "Си" и "Ся" по умолчанию нейтрализуются (иканье). "Сы" и "Са" - позиционно (не в первой предударной позиции) по говорам.


----------



## Sobakus

Awwal12 said:


> В стандартном русском ВСЕ неударные "Си" и "Ся" нейтрализуются (иканье). "Сы" и "Са" - позиционно (не в первой предударной позиции) по говорам.


Вы ошибаетесь - пожалуйста см. ссылки в этой теме, эту и эту (scihub) статьи. Вне окончаний безударное <я> ведёт себя неоднородно (в зависимости от слова и диалекта), и потому ваше обобщение мне кажется неверным даже там.

з.ы.: Вася != Васи


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Вы ошибаетесь - пожалуйста см. ссылки в этой теме, эту и эту (scihub) статьи.


Я добавил "по умолчанию" ещё до вашего ответа. Вопрос с флексиями существительных в целом открыт (и ставит серьезные вопросы общефонологического характера).


Sobakus said:


> Вне окончаний безударное <я> ведёт себя неоднородно (в зависимости от слова и диалекта)


Я писал про наиболее типичный стандартный русский. С диалектной точки зрения речь, естественно, про икающие диалекты.
Непонятно, как это должно опровергать нейтрализацию /и/ и /о/ после твердых как потенциальный источник обсуждаемого явления.


----------



## Sobakus

Awwal12 said:


> Я добавил "по умолчанию" ещё до вашего ответа. Вопрос с флексиями существительных в целом открыт (и ставит серьезные вопросы общефонологического характера).


Вне окончаний я тоже умолчания не вижу, а в них самих мне фонологически всё кажется прозрачным. Вопросы возникают лишь у тех кто до сих пор брал ошибочные, безразборчивые, инструментально неподтверждённые обобщения за догму. Если взяться за дело серьёзно и непредвзято, то всё довольно очевидно (ср. это сообщение).


Awwal12 said:


> Я писал про наиболее типичный стандартный русский. С диалектной точки зрения речь, естественно, про икающие диалекты.


Ваш аргумент был о диалектах, в которых яко бы было смешение безударных /ы/ и /а/ которое и дало -кий/гий. Это вы противопоставляете позиции о чисто письменном явлении, церковнославянизме. На деле всё указывает ровно в обратном направлении - как только диалектов нет, то аргументов против чисто письменного явления тоже нет.


Awwal12 said:


> Непонятно, как это должно опровергать нейтрализацию /и/ и /о/ после твердых как потенциальный источник обсуждаемого явления.


Потому что нигде кроме этого окончания такая потенцальная нейтрализация не даёт смягчения заднеязычных.

И вообще я хочу подчеркнуть, что в остальных славянских языках окончание -ый/ий развилось и в ударной, и в безударной позиции. Поэтому редукцию здесь подозревать невозможно.


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Я вообще скептически отношусь к любым попыткам возведения позднейших диалектных черт к древнему племенному делению. Племенной союз - это в первую очередь политическое образование, что, очевидно, должно было подкрепляться и какой-то культовой общностью, но вот предполагать изначальную языковую однородность такого образования или возможность её установления в условиях крайне рассеянного расселения большинства людей - уже само по себе изрядное допущение.



Зачем же годами жить со скепсисом? Такие вещи легко проверяемы. Берём карту распространения современных или недавних диалектных явлений и соотносим с археологическими свидетельствами тысячелетней давности. Если верить Николаеву (эта статья и другие), корреляция вполне прослеживается. Важно также, что это не вообще «позднейшие диалектные черты», а лишь древние особенности, сохраняющиеся в позднейших диалектах — иногда как вполне живые изоглоссы, иногда (к примеру, в случае николаевских свидетельств развития напряжённого ера перед бывшими палатальными согласными) — как фонетические пережитки в диалектных словах, более не соотносимых с общерусскими и оттого не выровненных по преобладающим фонетическим моделям (_*odъnьje>адэнье_ итп.).



Awwal12 said:


> На всякий случай напомню, что фонологически [и] и [ы] оказались позиционными вариантами одной фонемы как минимум после падения редуцированных (а возможность их непосредственного противопоставления исчезла ещё при смягчении полумягких, т.к. /ы/ никогда не появялалсь в начале слова и после мягких, а /и/ перестала появляться после твердых).
> При этом смягчение велярных перед /и/ ("кы", "гы", "хы" > "ки", "ги", "хи") - сдвиг явно более поздний, чем и падение редуцированных, и аканье. Ну а в рамках редукции гласных нейтрализация безударных "кы", "ко" и "ка" очевидным образом отличается от нейтрализации безударных "ки", "кё", "кя" и "ке" только мягкостью предшествующего согласного.


Но ведь в русском языке безударное _ы_ никогда не смешивается с безударным _о/а,_ кроме как после _ш_ и _ж_ в старомосковском (и возможно ином местном) произношении (_шыгать, жылеть, _кавказское _слюший _из анекдотов). Я всё ещё совершенно не понимаю, как _-кой_ могло бы фонетически дать _-кий. _Есть ли примеры?

Впрочем, в любом случае, мы ведь говорим здесь о литературном языке и о людях, старающихся поддерживать то, что им представляется благородным произношением (_высокой_ или _высокый_). Почему стандартное литературное _-ой_ первой трети девятнадцатого века заместилось стандартным литературным _-ый_ в более позднем языке? Не от массового же проникновения носителей одного из говоров в круги петербургской аристократии, я полагаю… Это именно выбор между издавна бытовавшими на письме вариантами: русским (_-ой_) и церковнославянским (_-ый/-ий_). С весьма вероятным украинским влиянием на усиление позиций _-ый_ в речи во второй половине XVII и первой половине XVIII веков (то, что до присоединения Киева в середине XVII века было сугубо письменным или церковным, стало слышаться и в живом произношении украинских иммигрантов).



Awwal12 said:


> В стандартном русском ВСЕ неударные "Си" и "Ся" по умолчанию нейтрализуются (иканье). "Сы" и "Са" - позиционно (не в первой предударной позиции) по говорам.


Я, очевидно, говорю на каком-то глухом диалекте, поскольку хорошо различаю _-ся_ и _-си: _например, _Вася_ и _Васи_ для меня звучат по-разному. Если не очень бормотать, то и _Васе_ не совпадает с _Васи. _И_ о_дной из любимых общероссийских подколок в девяностые годы было ельцинское _россияни, _всем резавшее слух.


----------



## ahvalj

Sobakus said:


> И вообще я хочу подчеркнуть, что в остальных славянских языках окончание -ый/ий развилось и в ударной, и в безударной позиции.


Интересно положение дел в македонском. Македонский церковнославянский — единственный диалект, кроме будущего русского, где сильное _ъ_ давало _o_ в любом положении. В современном языке мы находим с одной стороны _tъjь>тој,_ а также _оној__, овој, кој, vьśakъjь>секој_ а с другой — _-ъjь>-i_ в прилагательных: _mǫžьskъjь>машки, svętъjь>свети, šestъjь>__шести_.


----------



## Sobakus

ahvalj said:


> Интересно положение дел в македонском. Македонский церковнославянский — единственный диалект, кроме будущего русского, где сильное _ъ_ давало _o_ в любом положении. В современном языке мы находим с одной стороны _tъjь>тој,_ а также _оној__, овој, кој, vьśakъjь>секој_ а с другой — _-ъjь>-i_ в прилагательных: _mǫžьskъjь>машки, svętъjь>свети, šestъjь>__шести_.


Я вообще очень против говорить на темы о которых нечитавши (а на эту тему я нечитавши), но самым очевидным объяснением этой разницы в развитии я считаю потерю /j/. Между гласными эта потеря в разной мере отличает многие (а то и все) западные и южные языки, нпр. в *pojasъ, и в наших окончаниях дала бы /ъь/, фонологически как раз идентичное /ы/. Самое забавное здесь то, что именно в русском междугласное /j/ вообще произносится с явным презрением и до сих пор больше походит на вставной разграничитель слогов чем на полноценный согласный.

Если соотнести -ы(й) со стяжением -ая > -а, то вроде как выпадает только белорусский. В его случае польское влияние вкупе с тем же самым «разница-то невелика» кажется вероятным объяснением.

В случае с Македонским ещё бросатеся в глаза то, что все перечиленные формы - местоименные, где очень вероятна морфологическая замена по модели _моj, своj._ Уж в сербохорватском-то точно должна быть она.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Потому что нигде кроме этого окончания такая потенцальная нейтрализация не даёт смягчения заднеязычных.


Да, это верно. Она должна была происходить уже тогда, когда смягчение перестало быть фонетическим законом и, соответственно, не может иметь отношения к -кий.


ahvalj said:


> Я, очевидно, говорю на каком-то глухом диалекте, поскольку хорошо различаю _-ся_ и _-си: _например, _Вася_ и _Васи_ для меня звучат по-разному


Потому что это флексия существительного. См. все оговорки выше.


Sobakus said:


> Между гласными эта потеря в разной мере отличает многие (а то и все) западные и южные языки, нпр. в *pojasъ, и в наших окончаниях дала бы /ъь/, фонологически как раз идентичное /ы/. Самое забавное здесь то, что именно в русском междугласное /j/ вообще произносится с явным презрением и до сих пор больше походит на вставной разграничитель слогов чем на полноценный согласный.


По крайней мере это то, что приходит в голову следующим.


ahvalj said:


> кроме как после _ш_ и _ж_ в старомосковском (и возможно ином местном) произношении


Так ведь /о-а/>/ы/ после шипящих в любом случае абсолютно доминирует в современном русском и отличается только возможными реализациями результирующей /ы/ ([ы], [ъ]). Людей, которые даже поздние заимствования типа "шоссе" произносят через открытый гласный (ожидавшийся бы в любом другом случае), сильно поискать надо. Это, по сути, самое натуральное иканье, фонологизировавшееся ещё до отвердения шипящих. Но поскольку речь именно об этимологических мягких, нашей темы это не касается.


----------



## Eirwyn

Даже если бы вообще все носители русского языка последовательно различали конечные /а/ и /и/, к теме разговора это отношения бы не имело. Во-первых, эта оппозиция в любой момент могла быть восстановлена по ударным окончаниям. Во-вторых, для перехода /ай/ > /ый/ совершенно не требуется, чтобы эти гласные совпадали во всех заударных слогах. Он вполне мог произойти именно в этой позиции в результате ассимиляции последующему узкому "й", тем более, что в сочетании /С.jC/ "а" и "ы" изначально не противопоставлялись.

Возникает, однако, вопрос, почему этот переход не затронул формы косвенных падежей женского рода. Если в родительном и творительном изначально было -оѣ и -ою, то *oji в дательном и предложном закономерно должно было перейти в то же /-ой/ и, соответственно, далее в /-ай/ в безударном слоге при аканье. Либо двуслоговость этой флексии сохранялась аж до XIV века включительно, либо расхождение с *ъjь произошло до падения редуцированных, как и в других восточнославянских языках.


----------

